
Ask HN: WhatsApp, Cloudflare, AWS partially down? - NicoJuicy
I&#x27;m seeing multiple stuff go down. Anyone else also?<p>Even got a Cloudflare message on HN
======
xxdesmus
Cloudflare isn't down. If you're seeing an issue please send the error code +
MTR to support {at} cloudflare {dot} com.

WhatsApp definitely is/was down though, that's reported in multiple places.

